# AND I CONNED YA SORRY ANACONDA



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

hi all went to Anaconda this morning after getting my VIP member night invite today thought I might check a few things out prior to possibly purchasing this evening.
Well wasnt I surprised when I asked if the prices on goods this morning is the same as prices this evening that they would be discounting the answer was no goods will revert to RRP for this evening so off i went to check out the items i was interested in first stop new torch $19 this morning $35 minus 20% this evening so that comes to $28 this evening, new tent $300 this morning $600 minus 25% so $450 tonight, on and on it went the only real saving I found was a $4 saving on a pushy and I am pretty sure I wont be driving back to get that.
Thank f**k I am a VIP member or I would never have the opportunity to be ripped off like this.
Seriously though what sort of idiot are they looking to have as VIP members (apart from people that cant do basic math) I thought the offers were supposed to be special to the member not the shareholders.
Will I ever buy from and i conned ya again, pretty unlikely, would i recomend them unlikely.
The whole thing seems like a con to me.


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

sitonit said:


> hi all went to Anaconda this morning after getting my VIP member night invite today thought I might check a few things out prior to possibly purchasing this evening.
> Well wasnt I surprised when I asked if the prices on goods this morning is the same as prices this evening that they would be discounting the answer was no goods will revert to RRP for this evening so off i went to check out the items i was interested in first stop new torch $19 this morning $35 minus 20% this evening so that comes to $28 this evening, new tent $300 this morning $600 minus 25% so $450 tonight, on and on it went the only real saving I found was a $4 saving on a pushy and I am pretty sure I wont be driving back to get that.
> Thank f**k I am a VIP member or I would never have the opportunity to be ripped off like this.
> Seriously though what sort of idiot are they looking to have as VIP members (apart from people that cant do basic math) I thought the offers were supposed to be special to the member not the shareholders.
> ...


Mate that does seem a bit rough :? Very much on the nose.

JT


----------



## Hard Yakka (Aug 15, 2006)

Hey! Thanks for the tip. I was psyching myself up to go along tonight and buy something that I don't really need.


----------



## Gordon (Oct 14, 2007)

Dam I was hoping to go tonight. Now there isn't much point. I used to work in retail back when i was at uni, the store I was working for did something similar to this. They got in a bit of trouble over it too. Even had to put a sorry notice in the local paper!

Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

I thought everybody knew that Anaconda were a ripoff. I would NEVER buy anything from them. Not unless I knew I was getting something for a LOT less than what I would buy it from anywhere else, which is extremely rare.

The only way to get a proper discount at Anaconda is to change the price tag on something. hehe Not that I condone that!


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

Prices revert to RRP and discounts are then applied to the item checked with the manager showing him the current catalogue and the items I was interested in.
For example the Tactical head torch which you can buy now for $19 will be $35 in 15mins. minus 20%


----------



## ms (Oct 16, 2006)

I DONT know what you a complaining about you want there trying to get a cheaper price and got done should off went to your local camp shop and gave then the business


----------



## Hard Yakka (Aug 15, 2006)

ms, if I understand you correctly... It pays to shop around, and not believe the hype.


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

ms said:


> I DONT know what you a complaining about you


If its that unclear to you, he is complaining about misleading advertising. :x


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

thanks ms sorry for not wanting to waste money, I trust you only buy australian goods bought from a local small retailer in a shopping centre owned by a small australian company that you drive there in car filled with petrol bought from an idependent

[Mod]


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

SOI I have no concerns where or how you spend your money mate but must say my Anaconda experience has been slightly different in the GC store which I also pre check same day if looking for something.

About 6 months ago I picked up the Tactical headlamp on a members night for $15, and a bunch of Rapala HBs at 3 for $10 and all the VIP specials on the members night night were done by a bloke with a roving microphone walking up to various displays and announcing a price on the spot, and on a number of occasions complete combos were sold for a $1 or similar crazy figures and 30 or 40 combos were claimed in seconds, a mate bought 2 bluewater outfits for $5 each, wandering around the price cards were meaningless as far as discounts were concerned.

With all the big chains BCF, All Sports and Anaconda, I 100% agree its buyer beware, same as all marketing, there are suck ins and you have to search out or negotiate the good deals


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

i like the diverse range that Anaconda has but the problem is (in Sydney) that theres only one store and its across the other side of town from me so I've never been there.... They keep emailing and texting me telling me theres a sale on and it frustrates me to know that there are bargains to be had! But it sounds as though the bargains aren't all that great anyway, so i (sort of) feel better now....


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

Daveyg, its only at Lidcombe/Auburn. Surely you aren't one of us shire folk who won't cross either of the bridges and actually leave the shire. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Even I've considered going as far as the Anaconda store & I'm a shire boy through and through. :shock: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

What I hate about Anoconda is how the hell do you find out about these VIP nights and Sales?

I am a Member of the so called "club" but I always seem to get the mail out a day after it has been on, does this happen to anyone else?

Also Anaconda's range is crap really, you can't find anyone to serve to you half the time and even then they often know jack shit. They carry a very select brand of gear, mainly there home brand, I find it hard to go there to buy a known brand for a good price, the prices are always inflated.

They're really are rip off merchants and I can't believe that people even bother walking in there, one time maybe but not twice.

And Gra if you are watching, you just go in there to rip them off with their 10 percent price gaurantee. 

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

All these stores have their place, us smart buyers just need to pick and choose what we buy and where from.

I don't buy from Anaconda very often, but sometimes they do have some awesome specials. If an advertised special is good enough to get my instore then I'll have a good look around to see what else is there at the same time. I dont go in there 'just to have a look around' though since their prices are generally on the high side with fishing gear.

BCF can be hit and miss.....their everyday prices are always higher, sometimes close to 10% higher on some lines. On the other hand sometimes they do have some excellent specials from time to time. I went there today on my lunch break (Harbour Town Store) and they had a clearance of Ecogear Soft Plastics.

Normally $13.65 (expensive!).....today all sizes and varieties were $5.00!! - I walked out with about 8 packets, and some 8lb Fireline for $19.95.
Went past the jig heads to go with the placcys tho because I can get them $1 per packet cheaper at Nerang Disposals.

I do most of my shopping at Nerang Disposals tackle warehouse, good service, great range, and excellent everyday prices (expecially when you consider the Club Card Discount of 5-10% on most items).

So yeah, my view is you just need to pick and choose, and not take the 'one stop shop' mentality. 8)


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Dallas said:


> All these stores have their place, us smart buyers just need to pick and choose what we buy and where from.
> 
> I do most of my shopping at Nerang Disposals tackle warehouse, good service, great range, and excellent everyday prices (expecially when you consider the Club Card Discount of 5-10% on most items).
> 
> So yeah, my view is you just need to pick and choose, and not take the 'one stop shop' mentality. 8)


Dallas that is very much my shopping pattern



MacFish said:


> I am a Member of the so called "club" but I always seem to get the mail out a day after it has been on, does this happen to anyone else?
> 
> you can't find anyone to serve to you half the time and even then they often know jack shit.


Sel I get heaps of paperwork at least 10 days before any sales.

And surprised to hear you expect knowledge at any of the chain stores, think they are hired by junior wage rate rather than skill...the Amart All Sports I often frequent averages about 6 salesmen a year in the tackle section


----------

